

Never send email marketing campaigns on a Friday - cpursley

The title pretty much says it all.<p>Much lower open and click rates. Higher unsubscribes.<p>The Mail Chimp does not lie.
======
dirktheman
I've been heavily involved with direct marketing and email marketing for
years, I can tell you this is not a rule that is set in stone. Yes, generally
spoken, the opening rate is lower on Fridays. But that doesn't mean conversion
is lower, too. I've sent mass emails on Saturday evenings that converted like
crazy, only to fail miserably the next week at the exact same time.

Plus, if nobody sends emails on Friday because they 'don't open well', you're
the only one sending them.

Keep your content quality, relevance and value to the subscriber as high as
possible, and the time won't matter.

~~~
cpursley
Hum, I would imagine Saturday would convert better. My best guess is people
are super rushed on Friday and thinking about the weekend.

------
Avalaxy
More people opening mails doesn't mean a higher conversion. Everyone sends out
their press messages on Wednesday (or 1 day earlier or later). People are
overwhelmed with e-mails and other types of contents on these days so they
will just quickly scan through it whereas in the weekends people have a lot
more time to actually read the stuff, try it out, etc.

------
orangethirty
Depends on the market. Your results do not translate universally. Plus, who
know if your headline sucked. What did you test?

~~~
cpursley
Using the same subject line Monday - Thursday - my open rates were 20% higher
than industry average.

~~~
orangethirty
Dot compare to industry averges. The control has to be one of your own
mailings. Was this your first mailing?

To give you perspective on mail chimps industry average, I never get any less
than 60% higher than the average. It's an useless metric.

------
jole
My experience says that the best days are Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.

~~~
orangethirty
I've had mailings work best on Saturday at 10pm. Go figure.

~~~
cpursley
People do a lot of catch up emails and reading on Saturday. Like I'm doing
today : )

